

NBC Ruins The Fun, Fires Employee Over 'What’s The Internet' Video - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/04/nbc-ruins-the-fun-fires-employee-over-whats-the-internet-video/

======
thankuz
Seems like everyone has to watch what they say and do these days. With brand
reputation and social monitoring, the big brands aren't messing around. I can
see both pros & cons to these type of policies at larger brands.

------
joelrunyon
buzzkill

